
The Future Is Now - rms
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/04/11/AR2008041103328.html?hpid=opinionsbox1
======
pg
The author doesn't seem to realize that the Internet's name changed in about
1988. I suspect the WP has earlier references to it under its previous name,
Arpanet.

------
bsaunder
Kinda surprised there was no mention of anybots. I think the general populace
is going to be shocked at how quick some major changes happen in the near
future.

~~~
rms
It fits with the theme of the article that no one outside of this circle has
heard of them. It takes people a while to notice huge progress.

I also think robotic cars are really going to sneak up on us.

~~~
bsaunder
Just reading the title, I thought "oh cool, an article on anybots". But, yup
that was the point. No one knows.

hehe... yeah, a year ago I polled a couple of co-workers on when we would have
self-driving cars. One said 50 years, one said never. :)

